
Things to Remember to Setup Remote Compute Engine MySQL - Nic0
https://nsirap.com/posts/020-setup-remote-compute-engine-mysql/
======
actionowl
Setting MySQL to listen on 0.0.0.0 and grant all to ‘user’@‘%’ are not the
best of ideas...

